# Heads up - AKFF merchandise soon



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good onya Occy


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

thats sweet occy........btw congrats occy, your about to hit 2000 post and you the first one to do it.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

good news , don't wet yourself occy :roll:


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Excellent. I look forward to seeing the range of shirts available.

Chris


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Great stuff! Looking forward to it.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great effort, count me in guys... gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

ahh geez youre a classic occy ,well done boys


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Well done guys, I can't wait, I can see the wish list growing and now the missus won't have to worry about what to buy me for Christmas. :lol:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Paul for taking this over. You are a champion for doing it and I know I speak for all the users when I say thanks. Since the shirts are in such capable hands with Occy, I will organise some bumper stickers shortly. I am suffering from severe time constraints at present which is why they haven't yet been done. Paul and I with keep you all posted with the outcome. All merchandise will be sold at cost with only the cost of the original artwork, the cost of the merchandise being manufactured and the postage costs being combined to form the sell price to the users.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Great ....Count me in


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol:  cant wait

 fishing Russ


----------

